# Pouches?



## Hardensteel936 (Jul 26, 2019)

I have been looking the past few days for a pouch I saw on Fowler’s YouTube channel it had little red ammo grippers on it, I can’t find the vid or the pouch anywhere does anybody know what they are called? Are they any good?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Those are made by GZK 
Seems like they would be quite dangerous though I've never used one. Pouches by Rayshot ( one of our forum sponsors) is always a safe bet. They're almost like buying your last pouch they last so long. Just my $.02.


----------



## Hardensteel936 (Jul 26, 2019)

Thanks! I was just curious but the two pennies are definitely valued.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I tried those pouches, and honestly, I dont care for the extra, useless weight.


----------



## Hardensteel936 (Jul 26, 2019)

Nice thanks! gonna save the cash. I’m super ne to slingshots so didn’t even think of the added weight but it makes sense. Much appreciated


----------

